# *Very New* to Dimensions



## Minerva_08 (Feb 8, 2008)

My name is Kiesha, but I sometimes go by Minerva. 

A few bits of info about me:

~I'm 22
~I'm about 5'9
~I weigh about 260 pounds
~Measurements: 46-42-49 


A few pics of me... they're a bit racy, but I'm not easy. lol

They're are just a few of my fav pics. 

Anyway, looking forward to getting to know y'all. 

View attachment l_e3cfebb4143498118a5243b9f552027f.jpg


View attachment l_dc20b7b51132bf496bf12db55c6b31a1.jpg


View attachment l_4de3e0aecb63d5bd41e115e241df79df.jpg


View attachment l_a1729506386758dd8623cc145a7beb19.jpg


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Minerva!

You're very pretty and have a great figure. Thanks for sharing the pics and welcome to Dimensions.


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Minerva_08 (Feb 8, 2008)

aww thank you


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 8, 2008)

Welcome to the board. Cute pix. You'll be popular  .


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 8, 2008)

Jeez, it seems like there's a new cutie coming to the boards every week!

I'm not complaining. 

Welcome!


----------



## fa_foo (Feb 8, 2008)

Kiesha, You so totally rule!

In addition to the lovely pictures of beautiful you, you answered exactly the question I was asking in this thread
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36450



Minerva_08 said:


> A few bits of info about me:
> 
> ~I'm 22
> ~I'm about 5'9
> ...



If you care to tell more there (arms, legs, distance from thumb to pinky ), my story and I thank you.

foo


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 8, 2008)

Minerva? That's Athena's alternative name, right? Greco-Roman mythology from a n00b? Me likey. :wubu:
Welcome aboard! 

Oh yea: You're pret-ty.


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 8, 2008)

Welcome to the boards! Oh and btw, you're hot...


----------



## bexy (Feb 9, 2008)

*heylo! let me be the first (i think i am lol) girlie to welcome u aboard! u are really cute and hot!

and as a harry potter fan first thing i thought of at minerva was minerva mcgonagle lol! *


----------



## pudgy (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow! Total hottie! Beautiful legs, cute tummy, pretty face...you're gonna be the talk of the town!

Welcome to the Clan!


----------



## kasun (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow, you have lovely eyes Minerva and a great bod!


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 9, 2008)

Greetings, oh beautiful one! Do you draw the inspiration for your name from Roman mythology, or from the Half-Life 2 mod? 

...yeah I'm a dork.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 9, 2008)

gorgeous!! 

and welcome


----------



## angel-1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Another pretty girl. This forum rocks. Welcome!!!


----------



## pat70327 (Feb 9, 2008)

Minerva_08 said:


> My name is Kiesha, but I sometimes go by Minerva.
> 
> A few bits of info about me:
> 
> ...



Hey I'm Pat and your sexy as FUCK!... and just soo beautiful, I hope your liking it here I know I always am... have a good weekend


----------



## imfree (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Kiesha, welcome to Dimensions Forums.
Come on in and have a great time.


----------



## Minerva_08 (Feb 9, 2008)

Holy hell! I had NO idea this thread would be this popular. I *seriously* am feeling totally loved :wubu:

As for my name, Minerva, I actually got it from Harry Potter but derive inspiration from the Roman/Greek mythology.

I *love* you guys!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Feb 9, 2008)

You are beautiful, sexy, and very good at posign.

Hiii. :smitten:


----------



## Minerva_08 (Feb 9, 2008)

pat70327 said:


> Hey I'm Pat and your sexy as FUCK!... and just soo beautiful, I hope your liking it here I know I always am... have a good weekend



you know you're friggen handsome, right??


----------



## bexy (Feb 9, 2008)

Minerva_08 said:


> Holy hell! I had NO idea this thread would be this popular. I *seriously* am feeling totally loved :wubu:
> 
> As for my name, Minerva, I actually got it from Harry Potter but derive inspiration from the Roman/Greek mythology.
> 
> I *love* you guys!



*woohoo! im doing my *go bexy, its your birthday* dance for getting that right! xx*


----------



## Minerva_08 (Feb 9, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *woohoo! im doing my *go bexy, its your birthday* dance for getting that right! xx*



LMAO!! You are SO cute it hurts!


----------



## phatfatgirl (Feb 9, 2008)

lol Bexy... u are so right! That's exactly what I thought of! I would say Prof. McGonagall was my favorite professor! and yes.. Minerva.. you're gorgeous! Welcome to the boards!


----------



## forced into delurking (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi. Wow you are very pretty. I am glad you are here.


----------



## Minerva_08 (Feb 10, 2008)

forced into delurking said:


> Hi. Wow you are very pretty. I am glad you are here.



:blush: Thank you


----------



## Minerva_08 (Feb 10, 2008)

phatfatgirl said:


> lol Bexy... u are so right! That's exactly what I thought of! I would say Prof. McGonagall was my favorite professor! and yes.. Minerva.. you're gorgeous! Welcome to the boards!



I loved her... 

But you know... Snape *the guy who played him in the movies* was just so attractive to me. (I must be crazy!)


----------



## bexy (Feb 10, 2008)

Minerva_08 said:


> I loved her...
> 
> But you know... Snape *the guy who played him in the movies* was just so attractive to me. (I must be crazy!)



*oh no no no alan rickman is soooo hot! and have u read the last book!? its amazing!

snape is my fave character without a doubt! i actually dont like harry, i think hes a little prick lol
*


----------



## Nas80 (Feb 10, 2008)

You're really hot.


----------



## biackrlng (Feb 10, 2008)

Minerva Welcome to DImensions. I hope you have fun here with us


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 10, 2008)

Minerva I just :smitten: the mood in your pictures. SUPER glam and you are quite the juicy beauty. I welcomed you before Bexy (HA Bexy !) but I'm welcoming you again. Excellent intro!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 10, 2008)

Welcome to Dimensions Minerva. May I say something..... *LOUD WOLF WHISTLE* Yowza, what a body you have on you. Something sculpted by the gods themselves. Pardon me if I seem too forward. This is a place where I can truly eexpress my feelings towards you lovely goddesses.:shocked::bow:


----------



## bexy (Feb 10, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Minerva I just :smitten: the mood in your pictures. SUPER glam and you are quite the juicy beauty. I welcomed you before Bexy (HA Bexy !) but I'm welcoming you again. Excellent intro!


*
touche lilly, you win this round *


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 10, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *oh no no no alan rickman is soooo hot! and have u read the last book!? its amazing!
> 
> snape is my fave character without a doubt! i actually dont like harry, i think hes a little prick lol
> *



ALAN RICKMAN!!!! <3 i love him no matter what character he plays..his voice is just so downright dirty....


i feel so wrong for confessing that..considering he's a tadd older..but still...MM!!!

went to see sweeney todd at the cinema t'other day with my sister, when alan rickman came on we both actually cheered in suprise  dont think anyone else appreciated that though...


----------



## pat70327 (Feb 10, 2008)

Minerva_08 said:


> you know you're friggen handsome, right??



I tend to get that sometimes.... but like anyone else I got some insecurities, but I'm a really laid back person soooo I dont give a fuck about it anymore, lol

o yea and right back at ya.... well i guess your not handsome, but you get what I mean


----------



## Minerva_08 (Feb 10, 2008)

Weirdo890 said:


> Welcome to Dimensions Minerva. May I say something..... *LOUD WOLF WHISTLE* Yowza, what a body you have on you. Something sculpted by the gods themselves. Pardon me if I seem too forward. This is a place where I can truly eexpress my feelings towards you lovely goddesses.:shocked::bow:



Omg... wow!


----------



## Minerva_08 (Feb 10, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> ALAN RICKMAN!!!! <3 i love him no matter what character he plays..his voice is just so downright dirty....
> 
> 
> i feel so wrong for confessing that..considering he's a tadd older..but still...MM!!!
> ...



OMG!!! I just friggen melted when I heard his voice. *fans self*


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 10, 2008)

I welcomed you once in the BHM/FFA forum, but your entrance here is like WOW!!!! Welcome again! Thanks for posting the pics


----------



## bexy (Feb 10, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> ALAN RICKMAN!!!! <3 i love him no matter what character he plays..his voice is just so downright dirty....
> 
> 
> i feel so wrong for confessing that..considering he's a tadd older..but still...MM!!!
> ...



*oh no he is a total hottie i love him in dogma too! i have these mad visions of u standing up shouting "wahey" in the pictures lol!!!*


----------



## love dubh (Feb 10, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Minerva I just :smitten: the mood in your pictures. SUPER glam and you are quite the juicy beauty. I welcomed you before Bexy (HA Bexy !) but I'm welcoming you again. Excellent intro!



+1. You exude sensuality and radiate/radiant beauty. That's a rare trait! Welcome to da Dims, and hope you're here to stay. Get on Lilly's good side and the Queen will teach you a trick or two of the flaunt-it trade.


----------



## Minerva_08 (Feb 10, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *oh no he is a total hottie i love him in dogma too! i have these mad visions of u standing up shouting "wahey" in the pictures lol!!!*



I think I'm in *love*


----------



## Minerva_08 (Feb 10, 2008)

love dubh said:


> +1. You exude sensuality and radiate/radiant beauty. That's a rare trait! Welcome to da Dims, and hope you're here to stay. Get on Lilly's good side and the Queen will teach you a trick or two of the flaunt-it trade.



You guys are so good to me!


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 11, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *oh no he is a total hottie i love him in dogma too! i have these mad visions of u standing up shouting "wahey" in the pictures lol!!!*



*blushes because although she didnt stand up she waved her arms around* btw imagine me doubled and you've got the image of my sister haha we were even wearing the same clothes (not on purpose! dammit haha)
We really did shout and get excited haha

*Minerva_08* its deff his voice which does it for me

all us ladies needs is a tape with alan rickman reading erotica haha wonder if that would be more funny then sexy  id still enjoy it haha


----------



## bexy (Feb 11, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> *blushes because although she didnt stand up she waved her arms around* btw imagine me doubled and you've got the image of my sister haha we were even wearing the same clothes (not on purpose! dammit haha)
> We really did shout and get excited haha
> 
> *Minerva_08* its deff his voice which does it for me
> ...



*alan rickman reading the daily specials from a greasy spoon cafe would still do it for me! erotica might just tip me over the edge!! lol!*


----------



## Minerva_08 (Feb 11, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> *all us ladies needs is a tape with alan rickman reading erotica haha wonder if that would be more funny then sexy  id still enjoy it haha



Holy hell... if that were possible, I'd be first in line to buy it!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 11, 2008)

Does he even KNOW that he has three hot chicks here salivating over him? :batting:


----------



## Minerva_08 (Feb 11, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Does he even KNOW that he has three hot chicks here salivating over him? :batting:



IF he did I'd like to think he'd get his ass over here and romance us with his deadly delicious voice. :smitten:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 11, 2008)

Minerva_08 said:


> Omg... wow!



Is that the "Oh My God , what a Freak" kind of wow. If it was, I'm sorry if I upset you


----------



## Minerva_08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Weirdo890 said:


> Is that the "Oh My God , what a Freak" kind of wow. If it was, I'm sorry if I upset you



No not at all, you didn't upset me.


----------



## FreneticFang (Feb 16, 2008)

Gorgeous pics!!! O.O


----------



## DoctorBreen (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow, great pictures. You're very well proportioned. Also, welcome!


----------



## Minerva_08 (Feb 16, 2008)

DoctorBreen said:


> Wow, great pictures. You're very well proportioned. Also, welcome!



Thank you very much! :batting:


----------



## Van (Feb 22, 2008)

You are a very pretty lady.


----------



## Pookie (Feb 22, 2008)

*steals your red cute shoes from first picture*

Welcome, your pictures are lovely, very confident


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh very nice set of pictures...great photos! Welcome


----------



## Minerva_08 (Feb 22, 2008)

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> Oh very nice set of pictures...great photos! Welcome




Y'all are fan-freakin'-tastic!


----------



## Mr. Fletch (Feb 24, 2008)

Truly a Greek goddess to emulate  It was wonderful to chat with you on Friday and now I see the beauty matchs the brains. You are gloriously confident in yourself as well.

I look forward to chatting with you again.

B.


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Feb 25, 2008)

My oh my, I need to waltz into upsuspecting threads more often, I always seem to find good things when I browse, you are proof of my theory


----------



## Minerva_08 (Feb 25, 2008)

Armadillojellybeans said:


> My oh my, I need to waltz into upsuspecting threads more often, I always seem to find good things when I browse, you are proof of my theory



You made my day!


----------

